# Fibromyalgia?



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

I've had it since I was 8 bad car accident with a knock to my temple area, left me in a semi coma. Left me with fibro ever since. 
anybody have any good herbal remedies. I don't sleep well at all, I can't remember my last dream. Muscles aches. spazems, bad spelling, brain fog, migraines. { fever few helps with those}


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

just did a quick research and so far have this:

Fibromyalgia is not a form of arthritis but a medical condition that causes widespread pain and tenderness (soreness to the touch) at specific body sites. Some attribute its cause to an overload of toxic chemcials in the body. Others think it is caused by chronic fatigue syndrome or injury. What is known is that it results in pain, muscle aches, headaches, depression, bladder trouble, insomnia, anxiety, and sometimes numbness and tingling. Fortunately, fibromyalgia is not progressive and does not lead to other serious diseases or destruction of body tissue.
People with fibromyalgia have been found to have low serotonin and tryptophan levels It has been sugested that 5-HTP might be useful. 
Not much is known as to a definitive treatment for this condition; however, a healthy diet, rest, and good nutritional supplements seem to be the most effective. Diet, exercise, and nutritional supplements will be more likely to relieve your pain than painkillers. Start with a high-fiber, low fat diet. Eat as many raw fruits and vegetables, whol grains, raw nuts and seeds as you possibly can. Eat skinless chicken, turkey, or deep water fish. Drink fresh juices, herbal teas, and lots of water. These foods create energy and immunity. Eat four to five small meals a day. Fried foods, animal fats, soft drinks, caffeine, sugars, and alcohol have to go. Be aware that stress seems to aggravate fibromyalgia appreciably.

You may have already known all this, but the diet part may help you a lot.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Thanks Mama Johnson , I have almost all of the 18 tender spots, and most all of the symtoms. worst is the constant horrible fatigue. I'm so tired. I actually finally bought 5-htp to try, however I always forget to take it :shrug: and kefir made from raw goats milk has trace serotonin in it. I can barely gag it down though as I hate yogurt.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

What is 5-HTP? thanks!


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

5-HTP is a dietary supplement, naturally derived from Griffonia seeds converts to serotonin in the brain and liver, supposed to help balance serotonin levels in the body, maintaining a positive outlook and may even help control appetite! You are NOT supposed to take it if pregnant or nursing. and there are those drs. who say it's Not good for you because serotonin is supposed to be In the brain, not floating around in your bloodstream.

Serotonin is a neurotransmitting compound responsible for regulaion of mood and behavior, If you are Under Stress serotonin can get used up.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

I have a friend with fibro, who has had good results with Noni juice and lots of Vit C. Also have heard that Mangosteen juice works too. A clinic in Denver that my GD goes to for allergies(and has gotten rid of them, totally noninvasive) also works with fibromyalgia with the nuero modulation technique. www.AAEclinics.com. I have also been told that massage therapy as well as foot reflexology works well for this condition. I pray you will find something that will help. God Bless


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Get the book, Body Wisdom, by Sharon Giammatteo, Ph.D. Follow the instructions. It would also help if you could find someone who does Cranial Sacral work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

I keep it under control by staying as organic/natural as possible. If I eat chemical laden processed food I get a severe flareup.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My Fibromyalgia is so bad today that I can't hardly lift my arm up the computer desk to type. It's so strange how some days can be just horrible and everything hurts so bad. The next day it's just tender spots. I keep reading about the disease, but this disease makes no sense to me, but it sure does hurt!


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

I have this. It took me awhile to admit it, but I do. I have found that trigger point tissue massage is the best reliever I could hope for. There is a book I think it is at www.triggerpointbook.com The last name is davies. She is in Louisville KY and takes appts for folks traveling to her. She does a few days of therapy and teaches you how to relieve your trigger point by yourself.
I've also found that staying away from chemicals helps--no candles, air freshners, perfume, scented oils, newspapers, fabric softener, scented shampoo, deo etc. From what I understand---the toxins in these will build up in your tissues and make you ill. That is why the triggerpoint therapy works--you flush them out.


----------



## dk_40207 (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is what is says on the website. Oh, and excersise helps(not that I do it!)

Fibromyalgia and Chronic Pain
Self-Treatment
Medical research has shown that many cases of chronic pain are actually caused by myofascial trigger points, or small contraction knots, in overused or otherwise traumatized muscles. Pain clinic doctors skilled at detecting and treating trigger points have found that theyâre the primary cause of pain roughly 75% of the time and are at least a part of virtually every chronic pain problem.

These are some of the conclusions drawn by Doctors Janet Travell and David Simons in their widely acclaimed medical textbook, Myofascial Pain and Dysfunction: The Trigger Point Manual.



Referred Pain
According to Travell and Simons, trigger points are characterized by exquisite tenderness and referred pain. In other words, they hurt when pressed and they send their pain to some other site. The pain you feel usually comes from trigger points in nearby muscles, but not infrequently it comes from some distance away.

Headaches, for instance, are easily understood when you know that they come from trigger points in the muscle of the neck and upper back. Other examples of referred pain are: neck and jaw pain, low back pain, carpal tunnel syndrome, and all the various kinds of joint pain so often mistakenly ascribed to arthritis, tendinitis, bursitis, or ligament injury.



Diverse Symptoms
Decades of research by Doctors Travell and Simons have shown that trigger points cause problems as diverse as earaches, dizziness, nausea, heartburn, false heart pain, heart arrhythmia, tennis elbow, and genital pain. Trigger points are sometimes the cause of sinus pain and congestion. They may play a part in chronic fatigue and lowered resistance to infection. And because trigger points can be responsible for long-term pain and disability that seem to have no means of relief, they can cause depression.



Fibromyalgia Misdiagnosis
Even fibromyalgia, which is known to afflict millions of people, is thought to have its beginning with trigger points. In many instances, this mysterious diagnosis is applied incorrectly.

According to Dr. David Simons, the foremost living authority on myofascial pain, âIt is becoming increasingly clear that nearly all fibromyalgia patients have myofascial trigger points that are contributing significantly to their total pain problem. Some patients are diagnosed as having fibromyalgia when in fact they only have much more treatable multiple trigger points.â

In other words, you may have myofascial pain syndrome, not fibromyalgia. Myofascial pain is much more easily treated.

Trigger points are often confused with âtender points,â one of the official criteria for a diagnosis of fibromyalgia. There are clear guidelines for distinguishing trigger points from tender points:

(1) A trigger point needs firm pressure to elicit pain, while a tender point is so painful it can hardly be touched.

(2) Tender points cause only local pain; they donât refer pain to other sites as trigger points do.

(3) Trigger points are found predictably only in certain places; tender points can occur anywhere and everywhere.

Because genuine fibromyalgia sufferers usually have both types of âpoints,â their states of pain can be improved markedly by careful treatment of their trigger points. Unfortunately, fibromyalgia's tender points still elude an adequate explanation or reliable treatment.



Self-Treatment
Trigger points should be at the top of the list during any examination for fibromyalgia and chronic pain. When healthcare practitioners have had adequate training and experience, trigger points are easy to locate and treat. In fact, there are ways to treat them yourself, safely, conveniently, and without cost.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

Karen I didn't know you had it too. Mine has been diagnosed twice. My Newest husband of nearly 10 years, made the mistake of Touching one of my trigger points once, before he Understood how bad it is. He jokingly says "Never Again, he thought I was gonna take off his head" Unfourtunatley for him his boss at work has just been diagnosed with it. there's No escape for hubby, and he doesn't even have it. 
my worse problem with it is the fatique, it got so bad this year, I went and had all the tests ran, heart, blood, mamogrm, I was sure I was dying of something. Some times I crash and sleep for a whole day. I also had the irratable bladder and bowels that go with this. I had a bout of diareaha that lasted 5 years, with no medical cause found. It just went away when I became pregnant with my daughter and so far hasn't returned she's 5 1/2 .


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

My DD has Rsd, lupus and they think fibromyalgia also. regardless she is in constant pain. She has found that Omega 3-6-9 fatty acid supplement containing fish oil, flaxseed oil and Borage has helped her a great deal. I do not know if this would assist you or not, just thought I would mention it. She has said her joints and muscle pain is less with this.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Many sources say that parasites have a part in fibro. I do know quite a few people who use Rife therapy to deal with it, but I haven't heard personally how it works for them. Also the doc at the allergy clinic that I mentioned in post #6 said that if my GD3 would have continued on with her bad allergies, she would have been a likely candidate for lupus, fibro, epstein barr or some similar auto immune disease, in the future. He has seen it go that way many times. It seems to be all about a severely compromised immune system/or should I say a very over stimulated one.


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

hmm, I have a severly comprimised immune system I've been sick for almost a month now , and it's nothing new. But I think it's from the fibro, and not the fibro from it. IMO :shrug: Also I have a herd of goats, I have spilled countless wormers that absorb through the skin on myself I doubt I have parasites..


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Sherrie C...sorry you have to put up with this. I too got it as a child. Heck..kept going to the docs through the years..complaining about anxiety, fatigue, muscles hurting...lol..they said it was "growing pains". I have never been able to sleep well..and yet cannot sleep enough.

I worked in a plant that was extremelyl dirty..and had crud in the air..that put me on my couch..for two years straight. When I could finally manage to get off the couch...I finally went to an Holistic nurse that I had been hearing about.

I was always getting tested by the docs for diabetes and thyroid. All the tests came back in the "normal" range. However..one look at those tests and the nurse said...your adrenals are shot. So...we did a hair analysis..my body was so screwed up..even I could see it on paper. My minerals were either waaay low or the ratio that they play to each other were way off. I also showed toxicity.

Well...we started with a cleanse..and along with that something to move my lymph nodes along. Since when you do a cleanse...your lymphs take a beating handling the stuff. 

I went on a supplement for my adrenals. I went on minerals..balanced. I drank water..I walked for 20 miniutes a day.(started with a cane for 2 min. a day..lol) I ate fruit, protein, veggies. I stayed away from sugar..and tried like crazy to cut down on my caffiene. I had Reiki for stress. I went organic. I got rid of household chemical cleaners. I stayed away from paint/fumes, candles, etc. I set a time to go to bed and went. If I woke up...I went back to bed. Got up at the usual time. No carpets went into the new house. Laid out $600 for an air cleaner for the house..which..I must admit has helped me and has helped my hubby more than I can say. I didn't use perfume, only homemade soap from bountifulsoaps.com. And lastlly..but mostly...I prayed to God.

After my second hair analysis..you could see the difference. I already could feel the difference. It has been a constant battle. And while I am now up and going and enjoying life again...I do walk on top of a fence. IF I eat wrong..expose myself to chemicals..don't get my sleep..get stressed out..I get a flare-up ya can't believe..And end up wanting to kick my own behind.

Fibros pain is one thing. The neurological events are another..used to drive me crazy! But yes..while I don't consider myself healed...I DO consider myself to be blessed with a really good quality of life.

I have gone through the 'I'll try anything that says it will cure fibromyalgia era.' Somethings helped for a bit..others were a waste of time, hope and definitely money. I feel for all who are dealing with this. Especially since most the docs I have had..either say its all in your head..or here..take these pills..sure they make you feel horrible..but they will get rid of the Fibro..or.and this was my last docs words..there is no such thing as Fibromyalgia. And hey..he might be right. My chiro calls it muscle arthritis. I just call it a pain and get on about the business of trying to live the best I can with it.

Hope something in here was helpful. Look to your adrenals and thyroid first. And little things like potassium go a long long way on how you actually feel and how you can cope. Blessings to you!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

These suggestions are really good. I was diagnosed with systemic lupus 5 years ago...My sis has fibro, and my mother has a very rare autoimmune cancer called mycordial fungordius ( I know I messed that up  ). We are all trying to find a connection since they are all autoimmune illnesses but as of yet cannot find enough research that will help. As for treatment, I am under constant medical care with continuous testing of my organs ( kidneys especially) to ensure that the disease is not progressing. I currently am on sterioid therapy, anti inflammatory, pain meds and I hate the way they make me feel and I am not sure they help. There a literally days where I cannot get out of bed...there are days when the pain is so extreme that I have actually wished for death. Recently I have been focused on a diet of fresh, organic, diet higher in the omega fats and limiting my red meat to once a month if that. I have eliminated all junk food, soft drinks, caffeine etc. I have found some relief since the diet changes. I was skeptical at first, but I really think nutrition might be the answer.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

What your saying Sher makes sense. I have so many things wrong and I just find it hard to believe they are all separate issues, but rather I believe they have to be interrelated some how. Perhaps not every one of them, but certainly many. 

Along with the Fibromyalgia I have a rare brain disorder (I can't remember at the moment how to spell it and I always pronounce it wrong; basuclar something-or-another) but it causes severe memory loss, severe headaches, stroke-like muscular events, plus I have TIA's and seizures. I also have hypothyroidism, high blood pressure, very severe arthritis in my my hands, elbows, knees, hips, and back and neck (I have to use a 4 prong cane or walker - soon a wheel chair :Bawling: ), plus I have a herniated disk in lower back. 

I seem to be deteriorating rather quickly as well. I'm severely obese, mostly because I can't exercise and, I must shamefully admit, food is one of my few joys any more. Being from a Polish family, food and God is the center of your life. It took me almost a life time before I finally got wise enough to figure out they don't go together!

I'm also finding that going organic is just way too expensive for us. The only place to get organic products is 40 miles round trip to a small health food store (which has shocking prices! Whew!!). I do make all our bread (my husband grinds the wheat for me and use my best friend to do the mixing and kneading -- my Kitchenaid mixer) and we don't eat any processed foods. We are eating more fruits and veggies, grains, and fish and chicken and lean pork (occassionally). We don't eat desserts but on special occassions; nor do we eat junk food. It's really hard to take the weight off when your excerse is so limited. I do admit that, through my weight, I've brought much of this on myself and am terribly ashammed of myself. Because it's my own fault, I know I should not complain a single word. I just don't do pain well. Depression is also a struggle lately; and boy can I relate to the fatigue issue! 

I'm not expecting a magic pill, but I do think I could get some of this under control through homopathic methods. The number of pills I take a day is ridiculous. I'm slowing phasing out all but the absolutely necessary medications and find more and more homopathic alternatives. Although that has certainly upped the number of pills I took prior because of substituting all with all those vitamin/mineral suppliments...LOL!


----------



## puglady (Aug 25, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with RA for 11 years, and fibro for about 6. I KNOW stress is a big component of this, and I teach high school for a living  . Can someone tell me what kind of cleanse to start on, and maybe a website I can check out -- I'm starting to drink more water, eat more whole grains, etc. Thanks so much -- it's great to talk to people who know what you're going through!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

Karen said:


> I'm also finding that going organic is just way too expensive for us. The only place to get organic products is 40 miles round trip to a small health food store (which has shocking prices! Whew!!).


When you go organic, your medical expenses drop. And drop some more. Your health problems improve 1000%. The weight falls off and you find yourself eating half as much and don't feel hungry because of it.

Is there no organic co-op within reach of you?

You can also order online at a number of places. Like http://www.shopnatural.coop/ and amazon.com and several others.


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Karen..So sorry you are having all these problems. It gets to be a vicious cycle. You worry and stew about something like your weight..then..you eat more to compensate. I do it with cigerettes unfortunately..they are my comforter..and coffee!

Some meds will put the weight on you too. So maybe you are taking undue credit for your weight gain. I feel lead to ask you this..do you drink diet soda? I am curious because of some of the neuro type stuff that bothers you. I find I cannot eat things with corn syrup in it..its like poison to me.

I know eating organic is expensive. We belong to a co-op..so I buy stuff by the case and it works out better for us than going to a health food store. Our local Hy-Vee grocery stores put in an organic section. They are still expensive..but getting better on the prices. Maybe you could look around for something similar close to you. Even if its not organic..eating your fruits and veggies will help you. Maybe a local farmer or two could help you out with meat, milk, eggs etc. that aren't raised with the hormones and anti-biotics. You know now..you can be eating meat raised in Africa and never know, much less know HOW it was raised..since the fair trade acts.

Drink your water and do what you feel you need to do. What works for one person may well NOT work for another. And just know that God loves you..He most definitely does not see your extra weight or failing body..isn't He wonderful?

puglady..My cleanse was an Environmental one. It was prescribed by my nurse and I think the product line was 21st Century. BUT...I would not have done a cleanse like that without somebody moditoring me. I am really funny about that. And I hope you won't think I'm crazy suggesting that you do the same.

Now I most certainly will do things like drink alot of lemon water..if I think my liver is getting sluggish. Stuff like that. And I bet any thing that a lot of folks on here us maybe vinegar and honey..or alot of different things to flush their bodies without actually doing a full blown cleanse. I use alternative health care..but I am not big on tackling something major without some guidence...I'm just a chicken at some things!

LOL...a TEACHER!! Oh my...there's stress. First off..I gotta take my hat off to anyone holding down a job with Fibro. I have tried and just could not do it. That being said..stress..I love taking a bath to settle down...a cup of tea..some low music. I also had Reiki done...and it was indeed a relaxer. And it kinda helped me in ways that I can't put words to. Maybe some one else can explain that..

Be good to yourself puglady. And do it without guilt. I think so many women give and give and give and finally the body/mind says wait a minute! So treat yourself..and you will be able to treat others!


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I've come to believe over the years that one reason that fibro is so hard to treat, is that everyone has a different cause, or even a set of causes. Different people react to different supplements and herbs, in varying degrees as well. 

But all of the above people are right on when they say that organic foods and no chemicals are a huge help with this illness. You may be feeling so much fatigue because you are never getting the sleep that you need. Have you tried valerian or kava? Kava is supposed to be hard on your liver, but it gives you wonderful and positive dreams. I had the best luck of all with some CD's that I played constantly that helped me to sleep and stay asleep, and reach the level that I needed to get really rested. 

And of course once you have this illness you have to be really careful all of the time. One book I have says that it is a great gift, because you will be forced to get into the best shape of your life! 

For pain, I have found 3000mg/day of MSM and a malic acid/magnesium combo to be very effective. I take the MSM every day without fail and it is probably what keeps me functioning and employed. It gets really hard to cope when you have too many level 5+ pain days in a row. If you are having a serious one, something that will 1. help you sleep, 2. suck toxins out of your body, and 3. give you some relief from the pain-is to take a bath as hot as you can stand with a bottle of hydrogen peroxide and a cup of Epson salts in it. 

For fatigue and brain fog, Rhodiola has been very effective for me. I think I hate the brain fog the most of all of the symptoms! Post it notes everywhere are not a cure, but can help to keep you from feeling quite as clueless! 

I hope these help a little. I take a lot less than I used to, and have made some pretty good improvement. I still can't come home from work and do homesteading stuff until midnight like I used to, but have times when I can do a bit here and there. 

hollym


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

To sleep, I've used L. Argonine. You can buy it by itself or with L. Carnitine. It releases ammonia in your system so your system can dump it. It doesn't make you sleep, it allows you to sleep. I use Solaray brand from the local health store (a twentyfive mile trip).


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

My future MIL has suffered for years. Hasn't slept thru the night or dreamed in 20 years. She's been taking Glyconutrients for the past 3 months and is THRILLED with the results. She says she is dreaming again and everything.

The bad ---- the easiest and cheapest way to get these supplements is thru a MLM business format. However, we've signed up and have been taking them as well. I just wish is wasn't MLM. The science is real, we did a LOT of reseach before signing up.

If anyone is interested I'll be happy to share what I know.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't mean to be disrespectful or to put a damper on Glyconutrients, nor to sound like one of the naysayers; but Glyconutrients does have some pretty severe problems. These are basically vegetative sugars/fiber. It is also expensive (about $28 an _ounce_!). 

Actually, the same effects can be duplicated by eating maitake, shiitake and/or reishi mushrooms, which contain similar cancer/immune fighting properties; coupled with carrots, radishes, tomatoes, pears and wheat (good fiber/safe and natural sugars/cancer fighting sources); plus Echinacea. Also, if you eat vine/tree ripened fruit, your getting the exact same sugars that are in Glyconutrients (which is what it is promoting. It's claim is that we can no longer get naturally riped fruit/vegetables and this is why you need this product; however, for the homesteader or those concerned with healthy living, this is generally not true).

Mannatech, the manufacturer of Glyconutrients, is being sued for fraud/false advertising by US government; and by it's own investors for fraud (as a class action suit --due to reported profits being fraudulent; another for it's refusal to sell _other than _ to Multi-Level Marketing); as well as by dozens of other private lawsuits for false advertising; one due to the death of a child over it's false advertising. In October, the Texas Office of the Attorney General began a seperate investigation for possible deceptive trade practices. You can check out some these at Mannatech's own website (which, of course, down plays them greatly).

The ingredients are listed as: arabinogalactan (larix decidua gum), gum ghatti and gum tragacanth. Mannatech says as well as containing glucose and galacatose, which are abundant in our diet, Ambrotose also has the sugars mannose, N-acetylneuraminic acid, fucose, N-acetylgalactosamine, N-acetylglucosamine, and xylose.

Notice that of those ingredients, which our bodies produce natural as it is, are many that would not be appropriate for someone with diabetes or sugar difficulties when added to what our bodies already produce.

On the flip side, any products relating to alternative medicine seems to ALWAYS have criticism and naysayers. I don't doubt the product has validity and does work in many cases; but the company's practices are of concern and rather hard to dispute that it certainly does have some serious problems of it's claims of their product, in reporting of it's profits, and in it's general business practices. 

To me, and this is just me and I don't have with anyone who disagrees to the contrary, but I would be very careful such a product when there are so many other more natural, less expensive, and better business practices, as a means to achieve the same results.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

I looked into the product sold by the company, and it looked like a joke to me, as we CAN get the same nutrients in a properly balanced diet for a heck of a lot less cost.

And FYI, supplements can NEVER make up for a bad diet.


----------



## 3dogmom (May 4, 2006)

I've had firbromyalgia for many, many years. Cold weather and stress are triggers. One of the recommendations is anti-depressants which I take. Aerobic exercise, heck, any exercise is good and my pain specialist recommends swimming in a heated pool if possible. If not, then go walk no matter how slowly. Start where you are able and build up a little more every day or two days. Soon you will feel much better. Exercise is the single best remedy but I also get tremendous relief with massage. I tried it for years without the anti-depressents and got no control until I started taking them. They help with sleep. Good sleep=little or no pain. I don't have any experience with alternative types of cures except accupuncture. Accupuncture has done wonders for my knee pain. I never had the whole body accupuncture because of the expense as my insurance won't pay for it. I'd love to try it though.


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

Many people get some relief by eliminating some typical allergans from their diet. Wheats, dairy and citrus are often common allergens, and another pain-trigger fro many people is foods in teh nightshade family. 

Keeping a food diary, and if you notice that you are getting worse symptoms several days or weeks after nightshade ingestion, see what happens when you elminate it. 

"Pain Free in 6 Weeks: by Dr. Rogers is an excellent source for may other things to try for pain elimination.


----------

